# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Artikel: Welke voedingsstoffen zorgen voor een gezond ontbijt?

## FRANCOIS580

Een stevig en gezond ontbijt is ongetwijfeld de belangrijkste maaltijd van de dag. We weten het allemaal, maar waarom gaan er s morgens dan zovelen de deur uit zonder ontbijt? Toch is een gezond ontbijt voor iedereen onmisbaar, zeker voor al diegenen die blijvend en gezond willen afslanken. Hoe ziet een gezond ontbijt er dan uit en welke voedingsstoffen mogen op je ontbijttafel zeker niet ontbreken?

Inderdaad, zeker als je blijvend en gezond wil vermageren moet je maximale aandacht besteden aan een gezond ontbijt. Je ontbijt overslaan om zo vlug en zoveel mogelijk kilos kwijt te spelen is dan zeker geen optie. Wie s morgens met een lege maag aan de dag begint heeft vroeger trek in zoete, calorierijke en dus ongezonde tussendoortjes om zijn honger te stillen. Een gezond, evenwichtig en gevarieerd ontbijt zorgt er in de eerste plaats voor dat je je verzadigingsgevoel langer zal aan houden, je hongergevoel enkele uren uitstelt en je over voldoende energie beschikt om goed te functioneren.

*Voldoende energie*
Een gezond ontbijt is de eerste maaltijd van de dag en moet je voldoende energie verschaffen om de voormiddag door te komen. Een stevig en gezond ontbijt zorgt er voor dat je energiek en vitaal je dag begint. s Morgens zit je energie immers op zijn laagste peil. Een gezond ontbijt is onmisbaar om goed te kunnen presteren. Een goed ontbijt met alle onmisbare voedingsstoffen is niet alleen noodzakelijk voor je fysieke paraatheid maar even goed voor je geestelijke gezondheid. Een stevig en gezond ontbijt zorgt voor een betere concentratie.

*De basis van een gezond ontbijt*
Is een boterham met kaas of confituur, muesli of cornflakes met fruit, een tas koffie of thee of sinaasappelsap een goed ontbijt? Dat hangt uiteraard in grote mate van je persoonlijke voorkeur af, maar voedingsdeskundigen zijn het er over eens dat een gezond ontbijt bestaat uit voldoende.../...

Lees verder...

----------

